
How do I prevent Scrum from turning great developers into average ones? - nsoonhui
https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/q/410482/468
======
tomohawk
Use FDD instead.

[https://dzone.com/articles/introduction-feature-
driven](https://dzone.com/articles/introduction-feature-driven)

Instead of an infinite backlog, decide every 3-4 months where you need to be
in 3-4 months, break it down, and get it done.

------
quantified
Never seen that happen. No one cares if their task is a 1-day task to report
“done” on tomorrow. Sounds like a culture that it would be best to depart
from.

------
joana035
PERT/CPM anyone?

